# Willow investigates my laptop



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

She seems to have just finished a moult so she is looking extra pretty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so adorable 

you on that rabbit forum  im on there too lol


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Awww so adorable
> 
> you on that rabbit forum  im on there too lol


Haha yeah, I spend my life on there. Same username as on here


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

just sent you a message lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

willow is gorgeous!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, she looks like my Ella who lives with my parents, she's always extra pretty too. I always tell her she has stripey shorts on hehe


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> willow is gorgeous!


And she knows it!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

isnt it funny and cute when they act spoiled?


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

She is so adorable and is a really beautiful tiel :]


----------



## Steph182 (Apr 6, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> isnt it funny and cute when they act spoiled?


She does nothing but! She is a very strange bird, currently mating with her perch


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Steph182 said:


> She seems to have just finished a moult so she is looking extra pretty


wow she looks so gorgeous...nice tiel...


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------

